

Sisters' diary of their quest to make their oat cuisine a hit - AndrewWarner
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1141409/Porridge-pot-sisters-hilarious-diary-quest-make-oat-cuisine-hit.html#

======
rms
I'm very surprised that they were allowed to run a food production business
(initially) from a home kitchen. That would never fly in the USA.

~~~
biohacker42
The USA is almost schizophrenic about food.

On the one hand, god forbid anything is unpasteurized, on the other - all the
corn syrup you can handle.

On a somewhat related subject, I know this is a story about a startup, but
does it feel like someone's testing what stories will _crack_ HN?

~~~
cdr
What's wrong with corn syrup?

~~~
biohacker42
You are being taxed to fund the production of a much more expensive sugar
substitute.

High tariffs on cane sugar are there to protect corn farmers, but the wast
majority of businesses enjoy no such protections.

Because some things like hard candy just can not be made with corn syrup, some
hard candy manufactures have moved factories to Mexico.

Note that it wasn't labor costs that made them move, it's the fact that
imported sugar has tariffs, but manufactured hard candy - 100% sugar, does
not.

This costs the US productive manufacturing jobs.

And lastly, in some people's subjective experience many things made with cane
sugar just taste better.

Many people who have tasted both US and Mexican or Canadian coke or pepsi
claim this, but again that's subjective.

------
hopeless
Hey, I knew Abi a few years ago! So weird to read about her here. Sounds like
a great business and lessons everyone can learn on the role luck can play in
your success or failure. Not sure it's a typical HN story though.

